# Portsmouth AS - Open fish show 2013



## Bungy (4 May 2013)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/92798291/poster%20a4%20(1).pdf

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/92798291/PAS%20SHOW%20SCHEDULE%202013.pdf

Please bring any Plants, Inverts, Fish or equipment that you may wish to sell.

I look forward to welcoming you to our annual open show.

Bungy


----------

